# Critique my new OTTB



## Tequila1233 (Jul 30, 2011)

This is my New 7 year old OTTB . I am training him then I'm starting training him as a hunter jumper. He just got his feet trimmed today so he sits up better. These pics are like 2 weeks old. Thank you http://m.facebook.com/home.php?refsrc=http%3A%2F%2Fm.facebook.com%2Fcheckpoint%2F&refid=0&_rdr#!/media/set/?set=a.294652833926257.72209.100001446282561&type=1&op=1&v&ref=bookmark&__user=100001446282561


----------



## missnashvilletime (Dec 20, 2011)

your link isn't working  lol


----------



## Tequila1233 (Jul 30, 2011)

Try it again ? Lol what is it doing when you click it? Facebook


----------



## missnashvilletime (Dec 20, 2011)

do you have it on public? It says "Content not found"


----------



## Tequila1233 (Jul 30, 2011)

Let me make sure . Hold on guys!


----------



## Tequila1233 (Jul 30, 2011)

Try it now lolFacebook


----------



## myhorsesonador (Jun 21, 2009)

still not working


----------



## missnashvilletime (Dec 20, 2011)

This content is currently unavailable
The page you requested cannot be displayed right now. It may be temporarily unavailable, the link you clicked on may have expired, or you may not have permission to view this page.
Same issue, apparently fb doesn't like me, is anyone else having this problem?


----------



## Tequila1233 (Jul 30, 2011)

Hmy profile is set public. Everyone who has a Facebook who is going to critique for me , Search me on Facebook Under Goldie Elise Fina and find my album - Magic At Last (magic) 8 year old tb . Then critique on here. Thanks
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## myhorsesonador (Jun 21, 2009)

I can't find pics of him, I think the problem is the album is on privet.


----------



## Tequila1233 (Jul 30, 2011)

Hmmm that's wierd ? Let me see.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Tequila1233 (Jul 30, 2011)

.facebook.com/home.php?refsrc=http%3A%2F%2Fm.facebook.com%2Fcheckpoint%2F&refid=0&_rdr#!/photo.php?fbid=294669843924556&id=100001446282561&set=a.294652833926257.72209.100001446282561&ref=bookmark&__user=100001446282561

Facebook

Facebook

Facebook
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Tequila1233 (Jul 30, 2011)

.facebook.com/home.php?refsrc=http%3A%2F%2Fm.facebook.com%2Fcheckpoint%2F&refid=0&_rdr#!/photo.php?fbid=294669843924556&id=100001446282561&set=a.294652833926257.72209.100001446282561&ref=bookmark&__user=100001446282561

Facebook

Facebook

Facebook
_Posted via Mobile Device_
_Posted via Mobile Device_
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

